# The manager visa requirements in UAE



## Dann2021 (May 6, 2021)

Hi , everyone, would like to know to apply manager visa in UAE is required for bachelor degree or diploma is enough


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

HI,
Attested degree is normally required for Manager designation on your visa
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dann2021 (May 6, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> HI,
> Attested degree is normally required for Manager designation on your visa
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you for your information, but I was wondering degree must be bachelor or Diploma is enough


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bachelor and it needs to be attested and from an approved university/college


----------

